# Buying from Recycle.net



## MatLock (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi,

I am kind of new to this forum but haven't started any processes yet. I am thinking about refining silver from keyboards as a start for practice (they seem very simple to do). I am thinking about buying about 1 ton from recycle.net, but I do not own a scrap yard. Do most sellers on recycle.net sell to residential homes? Also, who pays the shipping, the buyer or the seller? Also I would need a way for the shipping person to get the scrap keyboards in my backyard?! Hopefully someone has experience with buying from recycle.net and can give some insight.



MatLock


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 23, 2009)

Hmmmm. You are an adventerous sort of fellow Mr. Matlock. 8) 

There are many, many different types of keyboards and not all of them
may have silver contacts. So be careful or you may just get someones
scrap plastic. :shock: 

What you are wanting to do can be done but it would take some logistical
effort and extra cost. It costs more to ship a pallet to a residence and since
you don't have a loading dock, the freight company will have to transfer 
your pallet from a 53' truck down to a straight truck with a lift gate to
get the pallet to your driveway. From there you will be responsible to
get the load to your back yard for processing. All these costs are yours
unless the seller agrees to cover the shipping costs (which they won't).

The freight costs may make this silver from keyboards adventure not
an economically feasable one but I applaud you for your entreprenural
spirit. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## butcher (Dec 23, 2009)

a pallet would be a big undertaking and buying this much without testing the waters, you may come out all wet, start small work your way up, untill you have a better idea of what the water is like before you just jump in, that much material, there will be alot of waste, and not that much silver, I bet you would be better off with another source material, carat gold buying and selling or refining would be the top of my list, learning to test and determine value of these metals would make a great place to start, getting practice with the acids making up your own gold testing kits, if you live in town and can hop around at garage sells you may find a good source for metals, antique dealers and other dealers of old jewelry would be good sources also, but they are expierienced with dealing with scrap and may not think twice about it, if you will pay more than what they are selling you is worth, here is were your hard work in studying and practicing your new found hobbie will pay off, if you get good at testing and good at buying you will have a slight edge on most of them, some do not test and if they do alot of them just test with nitric and a stone alone, there are many ways to get started in these hobies which ever way you choose, or comes your way, but best not getting too excited and jumping in too fast without testing the water, or understanding the processes, will make begining this quest much more rewarding and enjoyable.


----------



## markqf1 (Dec 23, 2009)

What Butcher said and, ... testing, testing ,testing.

Mark


----------



## MatLock (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok so as I see it the shipping costs might outweigh my profit margin, and you're right, some keyboards may not have silver contacts. I have always wondered how buying tonnage worked. I do need to learn processes but I am trying to get some material first. And I suppose I should read up on testing gold alloys and such. I appreciate the information much. Thanks a lot.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 24, 2009)

I went the same road Mat. I was thinking about purchasing bigger lots. Palet is not enough and it is too dear with delivery or shipping charges. Container - too big, too expensive... Too many things inside for one pair of hands...


----------



## trashmaster (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello Mat;;; 

Where in the U.S. Are you ???? I live in N.E. Arkansas ,,, I have and get many keyboards all the time 
If you are close enough or want to come and get them ,,, You can have them ,, My cell## is (870)
761-4223 If you want them then I will collect them for you.... FREE,, FREE,,FREE,,

PAUL MILLER


----------



## MatLock (Dec 28, 2009)

trashmaster said:


> Hello Mat;;;
> 
> Where in the U.S. Are you ???? I live in N.E. Arkansas ,,, I have and get many keyboards all the time
> If you are close enough or want to come and get them ,,, You can have them ,, My cell## is (870)
> ...



Thanks for the offer but that is too far from California.


----------

